
Cost of a thread in C++ under Linux - ibobev
https://lemire.me/blog/2020/01/30/cost-of-a-thread-in-c-under-linux/
======
skywal_l
That's why we have Thread Pools _.

_
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_pool](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_pool))

------
dirtydroog
This guy has a sweet job, Professor of Profiling Code.

